# 10 Essential Router Bits



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

FWW #186, October 2006 has an article with this headline.

Here they are: (1/2" shank unless different)


* 1/4" straight bit (1/4" shank)*
 *1/2" straight bit*
 *3/8" spiral-fluted up cutting straight bit (solid carbide)*
 *Rabbeting bit with four bearings*
 *1/2" dovetail bit, 10 degree*
 *1/4" roundover bit*
 *3/8" radius cove bit*
 *45 chamfer bit, 1 1/4" dia.)*
 *Three-wing slot cutter, 1/4" thick*
 *1/2" flush trimming bit, 1 1/2" long cut*

I would like to eventually get all of them... I have to be frugal.
I have some cheap stuff already.
So far, I am NOT a heavy user... but I can see that changing...
I am an occasional user... but I can see that changing a little...
OK, picture me as a Moderate user... 

I don't want to get cheap junk... 
I don't want to pay a huge premium for the best.
I want to get the best for the money.

How would you go about getting them and from whom?
Look for Sales and take your time on a "as needed" basis?
What Brand(s)... (tough one)?

Thanks for the help...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Joe

This is what I would recommend,then buy one at a time as you need them.

Spiral Upcut/Downcut Starter Sets
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid_sets.html

Spiral Flush Trim Bit
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...l/pages/bt_solid.html#spiral_flushtrim_anchor


Round Over Bit, #8655 1/2" at	$17.00
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_rndvr.html

The bits and set of Brass Bars From Oak-Park or MLCS and your set to put your router to work.

And a real plus is the free shipping and if you play it right you can get a 10% off the total (From: MLCS) by putting in a code like C09,C10,etc.. 
----------------

flute flat bottom cutters. 
Top quality micrograin solid carbide. 
Will cut faster, smoother and stays sharper longer. 
Produces a very clean, fast and accurate cut with minimal chatter. 
Upcut spiral helps remove material. Ideal for making mortise and tenon joints. 
Downcut spirals help hold the material in place while using handheld routers. 
Will plunge cut and plane edges. 
Eliminates chipping at the top of the cut. Ideal for soft & hard woods, plywoods & composites.

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob,

That helps a lot!! Thank you!!

Question...
How do I "... and if you play it right"?? 
Where/How do I get the Promo. Codes?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe
Once you place a order with MLCS they will put in the box a blue slip that has the code on it.. 
"return buyer -10% off) so to say buy one small item to get the -10% off, 
They also ship quick,I get the items I buy it 4 days or less via.UPS or USPS plus a tracking number all the time in my e-mail box.

***** I SHOULD NOTE: it takes a $50.oo min. buy to get the 10% OFF... 
Bj 

Like the items below ▼

Brass Router Height Set-Up Kit

***NOTE*** The 1/16" size  in the one set,not the norm.

BRASS MULTI SIZE SET-UP KIT
Perfect for router, shaper and table saw set-up. 2-3/8" bars allow accurate depth adjustments in 6 sizes (1/16", 1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 3/8", 1/2"). 
Soft metal brass bars won't splinter or chip your router bit or saw blade if they accidentally hit the cutters. 
Conveniently attached to key chain for quick accessibility. 


#9718 list $20.00..........................ONLY $17.95

SQUARE BAR KIT
Allows depth adjustments in five sizes (1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 3/8", 1/2"). Includes five, 4" long square bars.
#9717 Square Bar Kit...................ONLY $22.95 

JUST one more NOTE *** I got one of the #9717 sets and cut them in half, now I have two sets for the price of one..  and I now have a set for both of my router tables or my table saw.... 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routacc1.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, many members have agreed with BJ on the MLCS bits. I have yet to order any but will when a project calls for a bit I don't have. Most of the bits I have are from Woodcraft or Rockler. This is because Woodcraft runs sales on the 20 most popular bits for $5 each, some times less. I have these bits in both 1/4" and 1/2" shank sizes so I can use them in all my routers. I watch the sale flyers and buy discounted Whiteside or specialty bits. When Woodcraft moved to their new location near me I bought a Whiteside beaded rail & style set for 40% off. A couple months ago Woodcraft started offering CMT bits in addition to Whiteside at a discount in their monthly flyers. So far they have all been bits that I have, but I do keep watch for bits I don't have. Whiteside is American made top quality. CMT from Italy and Amana from Israel are other top quality brands. Bosch offers a wide selection of high quality bits. I would be interested in hearing from members who have used PC, Vermont American, Skil, Viper and any other bits as to how well they perform.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I just received this in my email from Woodcraft.......

Save 25% on all CMT Router Bits During the month of September!

In stock bits only - no special orders.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Looks like CMT maybe getting out of the router bits, sommerfeldtools has many,many router bits at almost 50% off...I'm not sure but it sure looks funny that both companys are running hot discount on CMT great bits  ...
Marc Sommerfeld the owner said he was going to put out his own bits the end of Oct.06 or try too.
Hummmm looks like it maybe a great time to stock up on router bits. 

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/closeouts.asp


Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bob,

You may be onto something reaqding between the lines of this statement "In stock bits only - no special orders".

Never the less... good time to stock up at some good prices for us consumers :sold:


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I started out with a set of router bits from www.holbren.com
This gave me lots of bits to experiment with, play with and even ruin. Then I started adding to that set by buying Whiteside, CMT and Infinity bits. I usually look for sales or discounts and stock up when I can.

If you want to skip right to the better bits this is a great starter set at a great price:
http://www.holbren.com/product.php?productid=440&cat=85&page=1

Holbren gives a 10% discount to woodnet.com members (membership is free) and shipping is free.

I also grabbed some of the CMT bits mentioned above on sale at www.sommerfeldtools.com

Infinity has very good quality bits as well and the have an overstock section where some of them are discounted:
http://www.infinitytools.com

Although the Holbren branded bits are nt considered in the same league as the Whitesides and other high-ticket bits I still use them and find them to be of very good quality. For bits that I intend to use infrequently I don't intend to go with the high end stuff.

Michael


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I get excellant service and bits from MLCS. Ordered some Sat and received them Wed (free shipping).

One company that dos'nt get much mention here is Pricecutter. Unlike MLCS and Grizzley which have 2 levals of bits. Pricecutter has a sister company, Eagle America for there higher quallity bits. First time I ordered from Pricecutter they sent the wrong bit. I could have called them but e-mailed instead. Was surprised to get allmost imediate response. After a couple more e-mails turned out they were out of the one I wanted so I returned the wrong one and they sent me the Eagle America version at no additional cost in under a week. Needless to say I am very happy with there service and have ordered again. But when only getting a few bits MLCS is usually a better deal because of the free shipping.

Rusty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

I will 2nd that one, Pricecutters is a good one to order from . 

copy of a order I placed with them below ▼
---------------
PriceCutter.com
Order Confirmation Email

Web Order Number: W297172

Order Detail:
1 P19-4016 ($30.99/each) - $30.99
BUTTERFLY SPLINE 1-1/8 X 1/2" SHK
In Stock

1 P13-2227 ($14.99/each) - $14.99
DOVETAIL 1 X 14 DEGREE X 1/2" SHK
In Stock

Shipping Method: Standard Shipping

Thanks again for your business, and have a great day!

PriceCutter.com Customer Service
------------------

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bobj, which do you prefer more? MLCS or Sommerfeld? Just ordered a cat. from Sommerfeld. Had to replace my (cough, cough) drool bib, I mean wood chip apron.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Well I prefer Sommerfeld because I'm a real box nut, that's to say the bit sets are in a real neat oak box and I will pay a bit more for the CMT sets and the CMT bits are better than most. (real sharp, they take that extra step with the back grind on them)

But when it comes to Solid Carb.Bits I go with MLCS because of the price and the free shipping (carb. bits are carb. bits) 

Both are quick shippers and send tracking numbers b/4 I ask for them.

Ken, besure to check out the close out sale that sommerfeld is having, many,many CMT bits at 50% off.... 

Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey guys, let me add my thoughts. MLCS has one of the nicest catalogs on the market. They show you the profile of the cutter and the cut it makes, plus the profile of the cut in most cases are actual size. Even if you don't buy from them, I think they have one great catalog. and they are free.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thank you Bob, Dr. Z. 
I'll be lookin into an MLCS cat. soon. I've looked at the web site. Very informative I thought. I respect Bob's take and have noticed that he's mentioned both in the past. Was only curious as to which he preferred over the other. I'll see about a cat. from MLCS soon. Again, thank you both.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Ken

It's a great Xmax. wish book  (MLCS) I just gave it to my wife and put a red check mark on the items I wanted for Xmax. and she said ya right, pick ONE only for Xmax. and that's it boy . 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I would also add a 3/8 round over. I use that alot. I couldn't live without a 3/4 dado bit either myself for the work I do. I buy straights and roundover usually at Home depot and get the Ryobi brand. Most of these house brands are made for them by one of these well known manf. These are called Contractor Grade and are the same thing you would find at Rockler, Ryobi and alot of others. 
I have bought some nice "industrial carbide" bits at Sears the last 2 years. The last 2 Novembers they have had a big sale by one and get one free of the same price. I got some real nice bits. They arent any better than any other bit but the price is excellent. Keep a watch out for them this year.
Corey


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

challagan said:


> I couldn't live without a 3/4 dado bit either myself for the work I do.


I also have discovered that out of over 60 bits, I use the 3/4" straight the most. Since a picture is worth 1000 words I thought I would show the difference between a cheap bit and a good bit. The blue bit is from my origianal E-bay set and the cream colored one is from MLCS. At the time of the pic the MLCS bit has been used at least twice as much and has cut deeper per pass. but shows very little signs of use.

Rusty


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, so far members have been pleased with the results from MLCS, Whiteside, CMT, Holbren, Ryobi, Craftsman, Bosch, Infinity, Woodcraft and Rockler. Are there other brands you have used and can comment on? I want to provide the first negative post on a brand, a warning against Columbian bits. Most often sold as box sets these yellow bits are very poor quality, and here is proof of it: First pass out of the box using a bearing guided 3/8" round over bit produced a poor quality slow cut with smoke. On inspecting the bit I discovered the yellow paint worn off the cutter support in a couple places. The support material was not properly clearanced and was dragging on the wood! The 45 degree chamfering bit had vibration so I immediately removed it. The bearing guided 1/2" straight bit produced an uneven cut. (these cuts were on pine!) Now anybody can make a mistake and have one bad bit slip through, but 3 in the same kit? A big thumbs down for Columbian. If you have had problems that were unresolved with other brands please let us know.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup.... Old Hickory router bits. I think they were part of US Saw Blade Company that is now owned by Delta. Anyway, it wasn't the cutters but the bearings were junk on the guided bits. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one user review on router bits in general.

Most bits are fine it's the way you use the bit (tool) , feed rate to slow or to fast taking to big of a cut (bite) it's true not all routers bits are not the same or to say made the same way.
Cutting MDF,Plywood,other man made lumber can be hard on the bits because of the glue and resin they use to make the lumber.
That said, if you feed the stock to slow it will heat the glue up and stick to the bit and the same thing is true when you take a deep cut you're asking the bit to work harder and the heat will kill the bit.

Many things come into play when using a router and the router bits, feed rate,type of wood, how deep it needs to be, how the wood grain running,what kind of job you want to end up with. 

It's alway best to make two cuts with the bit but we all just want to get the job done and we all think what the heck the bit should do it on one pass.
I do it also but if I want a great job I use one ruff cut and then one more to clean it up, this way you will come out with and nice clean and smooth cut and your bits will last longer even the cheap ones. 

In conclusion the shallow the cut the better the cut.
I try and use this rule when using router bits.
1/4" bit 3/8" deep cut on the 1st pass, 1/2" bit 5/8" deep on the 1st pass,round over bit and alike 1/2 on the 1st. pass and then one more to clean it up.

BUT if I want a great cut I will make one pass about 1/16" deep and then 2 more, this way it will give you a nice clean edge and I alway try and use push block or a chip breaker to help with rip out error.

Once it's cut that's you can't put it back on so to speak. 

Again just one user way to use the router bits and not to abuse them.

Bj


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*router bits*

I have used Sears bits for many years, but I prefer MLCS bits for the free shipping and the bits are lasting a long time. I use Rockler bit cleaner when they get gummy.

Gary


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, cleaning the pitch off your bits does make a big difference. It reduces burning and sticking, even helps prevent tear out. Excellent point.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Please teach me.

1) 3/8" spiral-fluted up cutting straight bit (solid carbide)
If I do mainly table-router-working, is spiral bit so important one ?
Bacause it is an expensive, I wonder I can get a big advantage if I buy one.
2)1/2" dovetail bit, 10 degree
Why do they choose 10 degree Dovetail bit the most valueable ?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Benny, the spiral bit is more expensive due to it's grinding which is why you want one as they are very smooth cutting bits and a up cutting bit brings the chips up out of the cut. For things like a box joint jig... the difference really is big between the joints cut with the spiral and a straight cutter. Tear out is minimized greatly and just overall a great cut. Also great for splinter free grooves, mortices and the like. They are worth the money.. especially a 1/8, 1/4 and 3/8 inch ones or at least in my shop. 
On the dove tail bit... 1/2 10 degrees is kind of the standard dovetail size I guess. Many of the machines use a 1/2 inch 10 degree bit and plans often call for it. Others may want to chime in here!
Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The 1/2" 10 degrees and 8 deg. dovetail bits are made for 5/8 to 1" stock, if you want to put in thru dovetails and go all the way ,,, the 14 deg. dovetail it just to much ....the edges want to snap off.....real easy .....on the 14deg. tails 


=======
==========


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

My choice

Corey san, Bj san, thank you very much.

My choice is(choices are ?) as the first...

1) 3/8 spiral up cut 
2) 1-3/8 rabett / cutting length:1/2
3) 1/2 10-degree dovetail
4) 3/8 roundover / cutting length:1-1/4
5) 3/8 cove / cutting length:1-1/4
6) 45-degree chamfer / cutting length:1-1/16
7) 1/2 flash trim / cutting length:2

I would like to have advices.


A price in Japan is high. For example, "spirai" is 7800 yen(more than $60).
If I will buy them at one time, it is better for me to buy them by mail-order to US.
So.. I will.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Benny san this is What I recommend, this will give almost ever thing you need on hand...


30 pc 1/2" Shank Router Bit Set
http://cgi.ebay.com/30-pc-1-2-Shank...4478803QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

Or 
the one below
H6159 35 pc. Router Bit Set In Aluminum Case
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h6159
Plus this one
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h5545

Plus the set below
Spiral Upcut/Downcut Starter Sets set #200
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...s/bt_solid_sets.html#super_starter_set_anchor


============


Benny LaBaw said:


> My choice
> 
> Corey san, Bj san, thank you very much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Joe I got some of my bits from www.woodline.com Bought the 66 pc set haven't had a problem with them. If you want to get fancy though Grizzly has molding sets that I bought from there and they are really nice. Grizzly like Bj says is the other place where I get my bits. Give both these places a look.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Benny, Chances are very high that as a new router user you will damage some bits, it happens. It is good to buy inexpensive bits to learn with. Experienced woodworkers benefit from inexpensive bits since they can buy more profiles, and used carefully will provide good value for the money. The top quality bits like Whiteside brand, CMT or Amana will cut better, last longer and can be resharpened more times. As you replace bits you can buy these higher quality bits. This lets you get started for low cost and then spend money as needed for top quality, a smart way to work.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Joe I got some of my bits from www.woodline.com Bought the 66 pc set haven't had a problem with them. If you want to get fancy though Grizzly has molding sets that I bought from there and they are really nice. Grizzly like Bj says is the other place where I get my bits. Give both these places a look.


Hi Glenmore,

Several months ago, I got some GOOD bits from MLCS... as a result of this thread... I thought I had posted what I got... but couldn't find it, so I guess I didn't!  

I didn't get every bit in the top 10... just some of them...

Can't remember what I got, right off... 1/4", 3/8" 1/2" spiral ups some with & w/o bearings, 45* chamfer, & others...

They are very good bits... hit some of them On Sale & Discounted...

I got what I thought I would use most of the time...

Most of the Group boxes I've got from ebay, etc. are still un used... !


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Bj san, Mike san, thank you very much.
Both your taught are unexpected one.
But if I think it well, I should understand it is to be true as a beginner.
Because I can not suppose what kind of operation I must do and how bits works.
So... I thank you again.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Bits arrived.

Thank you for many infos.
I bought it from MLCS.

The reason why I choose MLCS is that he is very kind.
And also he helps me a lot.

At the first, I decided to buy "15 Pieces Set".
But by above reason, I bought "30 Pieces Set".
Also "spiral set".

I become a "Tool Collector" now.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

At this rate you may catch up with Bj. only joking, it would take years to do that!


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Harry san
That reminds me ... Zeno, Sophist 

I will try... thank you.


----------



## Carl762 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the MLCS link. Just ordered the brass bushing set, replacement base and centering pin for my Craftsman Professional Series router set that I can't seem to buy Craftsman parts for. 

:sold:


----------



## OttomanHongo (Jul 2, 2009)

MLCS has some quality router bits at a good price. I use alot of dovetail bits and i am always impressed with the life of there 12$ router bits. Great Service also. Freud is about the only other bit i use with any regularity and they make a good router bit but are a little more expensive.


----------



## ECRusch (Apr 6, 2008)

Joe Lyddon said:


> FWW #186, October 2006 has an article with this headline.
> 
> Here they are: (1/2" shank unless different)
> 
> ...


Whiteside bits are the best I've used, and they have a router bit of the month sale at Woodcraft each month.
Your list is a good one.
Eric


----------



## Tisdai (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Guys thanks for a great thread, i have learnt a few things just by reading through this thread. I am a newbie here on RouterForums and i am soooo glad i decided to join  

Dave


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I found it interesting reading the earlier postings, with predictions of CMT going out of the router bit business. You can buy CMT often with significant discounts even now. My rabetting set with disposable tips and around 20 of their other bits all came at huge discounts. They seem to have regular clearouts.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Tisdai said:


> Hi Guys thanks for a great thread, i have learnt a few things just by reading through this thread. I am a newbie here on RouterForums and i am soooo glad i decided to join
> 
> Dave


Welcome, Dave.. We're glad you joined too...


----------



## hcim (Sep 13, 2009)

I live in Indonesia , and I've been looking for _Spiral Router bit_ here but couldn't find any. Yesterday I saw something similar to it, but the shopkeeper said that it's used for metal, called "End Mill". Most have 4 flute ( 2 fluted also available), made from HSS or the better one from solid carbite.

I wonder whether the *End Mill *would be good for woodworking?
Would it be a substitute of the Spiral router bit ??

Thanks,
Mich


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mich

You don't want to use mill ends, go to 
MLCS router bit and Katana index

They will ship to you in Indonesia, than all you need to do is go to your mail box and get the bit you want to use..

====



hcim said:


> I live in Indonesia , and I've been looking for _Spiral Router bit_ here but couldn't find any. Yesterday I saw something similar to it, but the shopkeeper said that it's used for metal, called "End Mill". Most have 4 flute ( 2 fluted also available), made from HSS or the better one from solid carbite.
> 
> I wonder whether the *End Mill *would be good for woodworking?
> Would it be a substitute of the Spiral router bit ??
> ...


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to say THANKS to Mike for his review of Columbian bits - there is a big boxed set for $50 on Craig's list that I WON'T be buying. Came here first for a quick search for a review. So glad I stumbled on this forum


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Things sure have changed since 2006 when this thread was started. I have bought and tried most brands of router bits so I could comment on their performance and value. That Columbian set is the only brand I had trouble with, all others have made clean cuts out of the package. Most brands are participating in the router bit test so look for comments on them in the future.

Removing any pitch or resin build up helps prevent sticking, makes chip evacuation easier and keeps bits cooler so they stay sharp longer. Many methods have been mentioned on the forums but the best I have found is Trend Tool and Bit cleaner. About $12 for a pump spray bottle that is easy to apply and also works great at removing rust from your tools.


----------

